# <canvas> html Tag



## tobee (24. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich wollte nachfragen ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem <canvas> Tag gemacht hat.
Oder ob jemand gute Tutorials darüber kennt?

Tobee


----------



## Stoffelchen (24. August 2006)

Guggst du    --> canvas html tag

findest du z.B. das hier http://mac.delta-c.de/node/846

Da steht n bisl was drüber und ein Beispiel, wie man es einsetzen kann ist auch dabei (ist allerdings für Safari).

Lg Stefi


----------



## tobee (24. August 2006)

Hat noch niemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Oder schonmal ein Projekt damit realisiert?


----------

